# New camera



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Picked up a canon t3 the other day, and got to mess with it a little bit while on the water. For those that are photography guru's, don't beat me up too bad. I didnt even know what dslr stood for until a few days ago. It was pretty overcast when I got these, and I had to enlarge and crop a bit.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

this one is from the night before. My fly pictures sucked before, so you guys can now look forward to way too many pictures of my ties!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice shots. The Canon T3 is a great camera.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the pics came out pretty good! Nice lookin popper too


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I think lesson #2 should be in our near future and getting out on some fish.. Nice catch and pics


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that's the best idea I have heard in a long time. I thought about calling you this time, but it was 10-15 NE and I was coming off of 2 skunks. Didn't exactly have high hopes. Ill give you a shout next week? Unless you want to put gheenoe in?


----------

